# Our "Fire" kittens (and Meli)



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Mystik (Mystikal Fire) gave birth to her kittens a month ago already. I posted a couple photos in my "Meli" thread...but they do deserve their own thread!

"Koal" is the oldest and is a sweetheart. She loves to play and is a natural leader of the kittens.



"Smoke" is a little sweetheart. She is the 'runt' of the litter and was born frosted. Her Bengal colours are still coming out and she is starting to look amazing. She is a very quiet, laid back kitten.
http://s1363.photobucket.com/user/sorceress61/media/Meli/CFSmoke_zpsjv9kcv1n.jpg.html 


"Pyro" is the only boy and, of course, is the biggest kitten! He loves playing with his sisters. He is content to stay in the box with "Smoke" and wrestles with her a lot!
http://s1363.photobucket.com/user/sorceress61/media/Meli/CF Pyro_zpsluxjvitn.jpg.html 

"Spark" is absolutely gorgeous and is a lot like Mystik...she regularly climbs out of the box. She talks constantly and is very friendly and sociable. 
http://s1363.photobucket.com/user/sorceress61/media/Meli/CFSpark_zpsai3fj4mi.jpg.html 


Mystik is a very protective mommy...she kept stealing the kittens back during the photoshoot!
http://s1363.photobucket.com/user/sorceress61/media/Meli/CF Mystik Spark_zps7aeonny3.jpg.html 

And, "Meli" is now 12 weeks old and he is full of energy! 
http://s1363.photobucket.com/user/sorceress61/media/Meli/CFMeli_zpsm9hrxkrd.jpg.html 

And...the five little kittens keep me extremely busy...so do the four big Pudds!


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2014)

Their all adorable Smoke looks so innocent and Spark looks like the troublemaker lol.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

What beautiful kittens! Meli is getting so big!


----------



## Azerane (Feb 26, 2015)

They're just gorgeous  What's dad like, is he rosetted or more spotted?

I'm personally a sucker for Bengals with big doughnut rosettes, though they're all beautiful


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh squeeeeee!!!! I can't wait to see how their colors and coats develop as they get bigger (hint hint, Mochas Mommy...)! The pic of Smoke... :luv

Love the pic of Mystik retaking Spark!


----------



## Adelea (Dec 20, 2015)

Oh my! They are absolutely gorgeous!

The picture of Smoke is definitely my(and it seems several others too!) favourite - must be the pose!

Pyro looks like he is plotting something nefarious!


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

_Mystik is a very protective mommy...she kept stealing the kittens back during the photoshoot!_

"I FINALLY got the little monsters to take their naps and then that human wakes them up and drags them off to take photographs! What does a girl have to do to get some "Me" time around here???"


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

Wahhh too cute! All of them! <3 <3 <3 My heart melts


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

All I have to say is, I want Smoke!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks everyone!
The father, Komet, has big, clear rosettes...that is why we chose him for breeding with Mystik. She has the 'wild cat' look and excellent structure....the show judges placed her second all the time as they wanted the rosettes too....so, we looked for a male with proven clear rosettes. Looks like both Spark and Smoke are morphing into beautiful show cat standards. Spirite....there are lots of Smoke photos on their Facebook page...do you still have the link?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Ahhhhhh.....Carrie...They're ALL Gorgeous!!
Hard to believe it's been a month already!
S.


----------



## meggie (Mar 13, 2014)

They are all very beautiful!! I bet it will be hard to part with them.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh look at how tiny they are! So adorable! Must be a very busy household with so many kitties, lol.

Protective Mommy (Mystik) looks to be in great shape, too. Her coat is so glossy! I can't imagine feeding a nursing momcat, MM. How much does she eat per day? And Luna?


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Mystik is back to eating lots of raw food....it seems to be the only food that keeps her full enough that she is able to do something other than nurse, litterbox, eat. Right now, I am up twice a night to refill her raw food....I put some defrosted and some still completely frozen so they are ready at different times......and she eats about 4 more times during the day. She also has a raw quail egg yolk each day to help with coat condition. Her pelt is like silk when you let her..,,and she glitters in the sunlight. 

Luna, I think, is now finished nursing Meli (little oink was still sneaking a nursing session at bedtime). She is back to eating twice a day.

Meli, in the other hand, eats 3-4 times a day.

The kittens are so adorable! The littlest one, Smoke, is just over a pound now...she is a sweetheart...quiet and loving. Koal is extremely social and adventurous....she will go anywhere. I LOVE Pyro's wild looking face...wish his rosettes were clearer then he'd make an excellent show cat. Spark is gorgeous, social, and a bit mischievous.....she definitely would do well in the show ring.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

MM, oh yes, I still have the link.  I helped myself to a bunch of other pics of Mystik's little ones. Gah, SO cute!!


----------



## Azerane (Feb 26, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing how the kittens develop and their how their coats clear. Feel free to spam us with photos


----------



## purpleball (Mar 11, 2011)

These kittens are the most precious babies,they are gorgeous. Please post more photos as they grow.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

A rare moment of peace and quiet in the kitten room.....four little kittens sharing a bed!



Smoke is wearing the red collar. The one staring at the camera asking for "5 more minutes" is Spark. The one with the reddish coloured head is the only boy, Pyro. And the one with the black head is Koal. 

They are definitely little kittens now...all the crab hops, playing with toys, climbing my legs....they are eating food already and using their boxes. They have their first vaccinations soon....probably next week! Meli just had his this week and he took it like a trooper (although he screamed pretty good at the Thermometer!)


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

What gorgeous babies! I love it that their coats match their bed.


----------



## Azerane (Feb 26, 2015)

They are so gorgeous


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

such a sweet moment to save...all the stripes and rosettes..


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

What a great photo of the four together!! We all love Smoke, but that little Spark is such a cutie too! :luv


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

Oh my heart! It's been stolen by these babies! Growing up too fast <3 <3 <3


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Cuteness overload!!!!

Koal DOES have that alpha look and bearing. Must...hug...Smoke...

They're all so sweet!

Just saw the new pic, they look like they're on a raft in the ocean!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Awwww thanks! They are growing so fast....and are so adorable. I am sure they gave a collection of hearts hidden in their room!

I post most of their photos and videos on their Facebook page. I am not allowed to post Facebook links here, but if you'd like the address, send me a PM. It is open to all, so no account is even needed.


----------



## purpleball (Mar 11, 2011)

What beautiful kitties. They are so precious, thank you for sharing these wonderful pics. Please post more.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Wow, those kitties sure grow up fast! I love how each one has their own personalities, too. They are ALL so adorable, if it were me that were to adopt, I wouldn't know which one to choose!!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I wouldn't know which to adopt either! 
After their forays out of the kitten room, they were exhausted....so "good night, Smoke"..."Good night Koal"....Pyro and Spark were already snoring away!

http://s1363.photobucket.com/user/sorceress61/media/Meli/CF Kittens_zpsxxrlbrq7.jpg.html


----------

